# Beef ribs



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Here I am with yet another question about my dogs' raw diet! 

This time it's about beef ribs. I have seen different opinions about this, and some use them as recreational bones and others let their dogs eat them. I haven't given them to my dogs yet.

Should I let them try to eat them? Are they safe for their teeth or would I risk broken ones (I hope not!)? Do they also help clean their teeth as soup bones or knuckle bones do?

My problem with either soup or knuckle bones is that I don't really know how to translate their names to the butchers and they always show me different stuff and I'm not quite sure those are the ones everybody here talks about and I might get the wrong ones that could break their teeth. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beef ribs are pretty hard. I give them sparingly. Because the cow is not real young when butchered the bones of beef are pretty dense, regardless of which bone you are feeding. The only beef bones that I'll give are the knucklebones and oxtails. The oxtails I'd consider a RMB, the knucklebones are recreational and not part of a meal.
As far as teeth cleansing goes, there are enzymes in raw meat that will break down tarter, so chewing a bone isn't really necessary to help keep the teeth clean.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, Jane!

Then I guess I'd rather stick to chicken bones for now.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

How about pork ribs? Are they less dense? I would think so but could be wrong. 

I ask because there is a good sale price right now, lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Beef ribs are chew toys for my dogs (after they gnaw all the meat off). Even Sasha, my major muncher, doesn't eat the bones.

Pork ribs ARE totally consumed by both Sasha and Mauser, but not by the little guys.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

The last time I fed pork ribs, we had a blow out in spite of Ezra eating the bone. I remember thinking they were really fatty when i put them down. Boy do I wish I'd cut them up and served them a few at a time with more muscle meat rather than the whole slab!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed pork neck bones for RMB's but only those. My dogs do well with pork. I also will feed a thin sliced pork chop or steak with the bone.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't mean to be OT with this thread, but I have deer meat, donated, today I fed what was labeled "t-bone" pretty small, not sure what part of deer, but it was handled, by GSD.
tx
I don't feed any larger, or weight bearing bones; I cut them out & feed the meat raw.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh good point about them being fatty and putting a few down with other meat. So far mine have done fine on pork, have only tried pork loin and it was very lean.

I have some pork chops in the freezer but to me, the bones seem so dense. Probably just me...


----------

